

Ask HN: A new submission dead on arrival? - telemachos

Hi,<p>I just tried to submit a new post from Guillermo Rauch's blog - 'A String is not an Error'[1] - but it was immediately dead.<p>Any ideas why?<p><i>Edit</i>: Here is the post in case anyone can or will unkill it: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3383346.<p>Thanks.<p>[1] http://www.devthought.com/2011/12/22/a-string-is-not-an-error/
======
tokenadult
There is a published list from pg 1026 days ago of sites that are
systematically banned from HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044>

But I don't see the site www.devthought.com there when I look for it.

